# How to build an Instant Bong



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 30, 2012)

When I travel out of state, this is the sort of bong I use.  Ordinarily I use a smaller bottle than the gallon jug in the pix, but any thin plastic bottle will do.  The bowl and slider apparatus can be bought at any head shop.

Ingredients:

1 plastic bottle, _e.g._ a 16 oz pop bottle
1 bowl and slider (glass preferably, but metal works as well)
1 rubber grommet (the black ring around the stem/slider that seals the hole)
1 X-Acto knife, razor blade and/or exceptionally sharp scissors
1 pen to mark the hole in the plastic
1 lighter to heat the blade

Hold the bowl and slider to the bottle and draw a circle with the pen around the bottom of the slider to mark where you want the hole to go.  Draw a thin line at the bottom of the drawn circle to make an ellipse shape that is only slightly bigger than the slider diameter, so that the slider will fit at an angle.  Heat the sharp blade to make it easier to cut.  Cut the drawn ellipse shape out of the bottle.  Insert the grommet into the hole.  Insert the slider/bowl.  Add water.  Get some.  :bongin::bong1::bong2::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 30, 2012)

The rest of the pix (what is the maximum number of attachments?):


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2012)

12


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 30, 2012)

Props.  To me at least it would make more sense to include all of them in the first post.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah...after you upload the first 5...it will return with another 5 attachments..then upload those  and 2 more show up  for a total 12


----------



## Pirate of Rohan (Jul 11, 2012)

me and my friends did something like this before we pooled up and got a glass bong. we found that a sunny D jug works the best because the mouth part is a good size and the handle is super convenient. makes holding it way less awkward


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 19, 2012)

cut the bottom off the jug, move the bowl to the top, add a bucket of water and you have my favorite. a good ole homemade gravity


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> cut the bottom off the jug, move the bowl to the top, add a bucket of water and you have my favorite. a good ole homemade gravity




Yes the trusty Grav, but there i no water filtering involved, a gravity made with a plastic bread bag and duct tape also come to mind.

Heres a tip for you Shortbus, when you assemble your gravity, also attach a piece of plastic tubing or small PCV pipe that fits snugly onto the protruding bowl on the back of the cap. Cut it at 8-10", or about 2/3rds the way down the plastic jug. This tube will act as a water filter, so you get the percolation you would in a bong. Still use it as a gravity, but ive noticed you have to pull a little slower, until it begins to bubble. 

I call it "The Grong" Ill make a DIY for you guys if i have the pieces i need.


----------

